# Service by McKenna in Skokie IL?



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Looking at a Snow Dogg V. These guys are pretty close to me and we all know that's a huge bonus. Anyone from around these parts ever use them? 

Thanks all.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

I use them for all my hydraulic stuff... almost always available when i need them " the hydraulic shop" that is, which i think is owned by Mckenna? shared with I, dunno but it's in the same building. Paul and Bob are always helpful definitely know their stuff..


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

I would call john at johns garage in glenview. He is the best guy in the area and i great guy that will help you 24/7. I wouldnt take my stuff anywhere else. 847-998-9557


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Both of them are great guys to deal with.


----------

